# Suggestion - Share your last best shred



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Since there seems to be so much drama let's counter act that with your last best shred. 

That's it- last best shred- nothing else - no saying I could have done it better, you're dumb, that doesn't look like shit, etc.... maybe so but let's just keep it positive and enjoy the chance we have to share with others. 

Here is mine, might not be the _evidence _of the last best shred but the moments just before were definitely the last best shred I've had on the mountain. 

It was a nice day, just shy of 50*, soft corn in spots and sugar snow in others. I hit a steep but wide open run and found myself on a nice patch of corn. All of a sudden I was going at such an awesome clip I couldn't stop my self I was having so much fun. 

I hit a nice tree patch then out in the open then dead ahead another set of tress to rip through. YA! I thought......

All of a sudden I found myself looking over what I thought would be a nice little dip to ollie over at speed. 

Nope- had to slam on the breaks! Damn near took a swim. The picture is the creek I almost swam in. It's probably a 7-9 foot drop with at least a 5 ft width. You can see my tracks where I climbed up..... 

Still the best run I've had in a while!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Dropping a few cliffs in Sugarloaf sidecountry during their snowiest December in 17 years just a few weeks ago... I showed up at the mountain and there was grass everywhere... then 4 inches that night... then 3 feet the next week and 2 feet the week after that... I was joking about going in the trees before the New Year but it happened on the terrain that needed the most snow to be ridable. Absolutely epic!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Jealous! We haven't had an epic powder day for a while. 


Hell if so I might have either 1) not made it out of the drink, 2) not had to worry about it!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump--- No one??

I guess the forum is quiet tonight!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The last best shred that I actually have photgraphic evidence of was a total bluebird day at Alpental a few weeks back. Me and my buddy that I never get to ride with actually got a day out together. There was a fresh dusting to make things a little nicer, and the sun made it feel completely like a spring day. Here's the pics.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice!!! 

That looks like a gnarly pitch in that fist picture...........pics suck for trying to get a true feel of the terrain though


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's definitely a pretty gnarly pitch. Alpental is well known for it's steeps.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Last week.

We had a big powder week. We got hit with 40-50" in 3 days. First day was a perfect bluebird with 15" overnight. Perfect lighting to drop any cliff, blast through any chute, spot any landing. 

Not the most fun to look at but eh - Couple stills from my first run.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> Last week.
> 
> We had a big powder week. We got hit with 40-50" in 3 days. First day was a perfect bluebird with 15" overnight. Perfect lighting to drop any cliff, blast through any chute, spot any landing.
> 
> Not the most fun to look at but eh - Couple stills from my first run.


That first shot EPIC!!! Nice pics bro............


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yesterday for me.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats me in there. 1 Week ago in Nagano. We had some of the lightest powder I have seen thanks to the cold. I found a new run (not this photo) with untouched waist deep powder and did the best powder turns of my life.

No doubt the best ever so far.

The board I was riding was a *******.

Just messin with ya.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

a submarine LOL?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

dreampow said:


> Thats me in there. 1 Week ago in Nagano. We had some of the lightest powder I have seen thanks to the cold. I found a new run (not this photo) with untouched waist deep powder and did the best powder turns of my life.
> 
> No doubt the best ever so far.
> 
> ...


Lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Great idea for a thread! Last shred? 1/29/2012

holy shit....sigh. Priorities in life have shifted :icon_scratch:


Mammoth. Lapping chair five with forum member who doesn't post much alex12

Looks warm but it wasn't! It was int he upper 20s! brr....sun was out and there was a few inches of fresh pow. Too cold for me to take the gloves off, this is all I gots. 











Oh, and they had on mountain photogs taking pics...I screen capped this one off their website. They want $60 for a photo? lolwut? It was on the groomer back near the base lift. Those are the first ever pics Ive ever seen of me snowboarding. Im very, VERY camera shy. (gnargoyle or tunrda wookie? you pick!) anyway... my board is _really_ rockered between the bindings isn't it. Lol. 










so anyone who rides at mammoth and you see ^^^ come say HIIIII!!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice... those mogul fields look fun and tiring all at the same time.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Nice... those mogul fields look fun and tiring all at the same time.


they were surprisingly soft and fluffy. We hung in the trees you can't see from the lift, where there was some fresh to be found!


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't have any photo evidence of it, but I got two different conditions in two consecutive days at the same mtn. Was riding Stowe about 2 weeks ago and we got hit with about 6-7" surprise inches. I got up there for first chair at 7:30 and just floated in huge S turns all the way down before work at 9. I mean even straight lining down Liftline and some of the famed double diamonds we have. Just effortless. Probably did 7-6 runs and had to stop because my back leg was on fire and I had to instruct all day! 

Then, next day, 45 degree and sunny. No jacket, helmet vents open, soft cushy snow. Almost spring-like conditions. Took out my Rome (soft & short) and went down some of the same trails as the day before and got smooth slushy bump turns. Such a fun 2 days!


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

don't typically take a gopro out but could not resist capturing some footage these two days, up near fernie at island lake lodge.

kootenays lizard range, full on bc pow...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

M.C._Dub said:


> Don't have any photo evidence of it, but I got two different conditions in two consecutive days at the same mtn. Was riding Stowe about 2 weeks ago and we got hit with about 6-7" surprise inches. I got up there for first chair at 7:30 and just floated in huge S turns all the way down before work at 9. I mean even straight lining down Liftline and some of the famed double diamonds we have. Just effortless. Probably did 7-6 runs and had to stop because my back leg was on fire and I had to instruct all day!
> 
> Then, next day, 45 degree and sunny. No jacket, helmet vents open, soft cushy snow. Almost spring-like conditions. Took out my Rome (soft & short) and went down some of the same trails as the day before and got smooth slushy bump turns. Such a fun 2 days!


Nice! There's nothing better than long fresh runs that leave ya feeling like your on surf board. 

We are supposed to get about 6" tonight and Friday's forecast is blue skies! I was gonna go today but wanted to hit a little pow and some sun!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn Huckfin.... just .... Damn! 

Seemed like you were riding for days in those vids, and the face shots were disgusting. I thought the first vid had tons of face shots, then I watched the second one. 

Whats the purpose of that snorkel in your mouth? Is it just for the face shots or what? It seems to short to really help if you go in head first...... that's deep stuff your in.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Damn Huckfin.... just .... Damn!
> 
> Seemed like you were riding for days in those vids, and the face shots were disgusting. I thought the first vid had tons of face shots, then I watched the second one.
> 
> Whats the purpose of that snorkel in your mouth? Is it just for the face shots or what? It seems to short to really help if you go in head first...... that's deep stuff your in.


snorkel was a joke just for that one vid shot, they have a saying in that particular range, "the pow is so deep you need a snorkel"


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

huckfin said:


> snorkel was a joke just for that one vid shot, they have a saying in that particular range, "the pow is so deep you need a snorkel"


lol..... :thumbsup: Gotcha....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn I wish there was more shit like that to ride in around here, looks like so much fun.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought deep pow looked like fun too until I was waist deep stuck in it. LOL

Last great shred day form me was at Keystone 1-21-13. We were leaving at 1:00 pm. and got first chair. Being that I am from Indiana, the snow was awesome to us. We lapped a line we found that took us from the gondola to A51 and back over and over. Found some fun rollers hit some boxes and generally had a kick as morning before heading to the Airport and coming home. I will try to post a vid in a bit.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Most recent best last shred was a couple of weeks ago. It was at Mt. Hood Meadows and we had just gotten a little shot in the arm of powder; about 6-7 inches. It was super cold, light, dry powder which is very rare for the Cascades. It was a clear, cold bluebird day and the Cascade (Meadows` highest lift) was under storm recovery and at 3:00 PM they got it up and running. Patrol and Lift Ops did the guests a great favor by allowing everyone to ride the Cascade lift for a half hour and I got 3 of the best runs of the season up on Cascade in this great powder under a clear, sunny sky. And for the record I was on my beloved Gnu Billy Goat....:thumbsup:


I love the 2nd pic..... :thumbsup:



racer357 said:


> I thought deep pow looked like fun too until I was waist deep stuck in it. LOL
> 
> Last great shred day form me was at Keystone 1-21-13. We were leaving at 1:00 pm. and got first chair. Being that I am from Indiana, the snow was awesome to us. We lapped a line we found that took us from the gondola to A51 and back over and over. Found some fun rollers hit some boxes and generally had a kick as morning before heading to the Airport and coming home. I will try to post a vid in a bit.



Speaking of video, how do you embed a youtube video?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am slightly computer illiterate. I think you have to sprinkle your key board with pixie dust though!!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Seems that way.... I can't figure it out. Oh well. I'll go grab some pixie dust....


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> I love the 2nd pic..... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quote one of the posts that has an embeded video, that is how i figured it out. just have to enclose the vid number between the youtube tags.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

today wasn't bad...but the same weekend as Snowolf...same bluebird, cold light pow...some great highspeed rippin on the billygoat to the north in the cascades


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I just ended a personal best streak of 9 consecutive days riding, finding fresh tracks on all of them. I have the curse of the photographer, so no pics of me riding but here is a scenic and one of my partners.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

mhaas said:


> I just ended a personal best streak of 9 consecutive days riding, finding fresh tracks on all of them. I have the curse of the photographer, so no pics of me riding but here is a scenic and one of my partners.


Nice pics! And nice 9 day stretch! 

What resort is that? I'm headed to Utah in March for 7 days..... Prayin for some powder!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

huckfin said:


> quote one of the posts that has an embeded video, that is how i figured it out. just have to enclose the vid number between the youtube tags.


Thanks..... worked perfectly


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

The first pic is actually looking at Alta The second is a backcountry area near Brighton.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's a couple pics from my last run at Mammoth for 5 days over mlk weekend. Conditions were ok, they definitely need some fresh. The weekdays were amazing, and I had some of my best stoke riding by myself on the Friday before that weekend... demoed a cobra and loved it. I think it was the directional cut & setback. I've always ridden true twins, but it liked to go and I loved the surfy feel. Pics are from sat and sun...
























My buddies did get some vids of me riding (first time I've seen myself), but my computer took a shit. I'll have to get em up at some point for some feedback.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

caught the tail end of a pretty nice few days of fresh snow at BridgerBowl last friday
.









.


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Last shred was 1/31-2/4 at Breck, Just in time for the last storm. great conditions, heres a few shots.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> The last best shred that I actually have photgraphic evidence of was a total bluebird day at Alpental a few weeks back. Me and my buddy that I never get to ride with actually got a day out together. There was a fresh dusting to make things a little nicer, and the sun made it feel completely like a spring day. Here's the pics.


Mine was last year in Red Lodge when it dump about two feet of fresh pow. I called work and went boarding all day:yahoo: btw, NWBoarder,i had the same pic(2nd one)you have on Alphental, I took that pic on my phone cuz it shows I-90 and a bit of Snoqualmie pass summit and can't remember the other one.that was back around 2006,i was skiing then still have the sticker on my skis though....


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Im really digging the pole cam pics! They really capture the moment well. keep them coming!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

A great weekend at Castle Mountain this year... hopefully we get a few more of these days before the season is over


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> A great weekend at Castle Mountain this year... hopefully we get a few more of these days before the season is over


Are you using your monopod as a pole mount there? Just had the same idea. :thumbsup:

I'll be in Telluride in about 3 weeks so hopefully I can chime in on some shots here.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I bought a cheap monopod to use as a pole mount, retracts nice and fits into my backpack.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Last week in Engelberg, Switzerland. 3 feet of fresh over night, no crowd and we found a closed slope that was all untracked. A bit of flat light unfortunately so the pics aren't that great and had to be played with a lot 

Still the best day I've had so far and I was surprised how easily my Coda handled the deep stuff with zero rear leg burn.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

had a nice empty day yesterday..literally no one out there in NJ..hoping to do way better than this this upcoming weekend


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^ Nice jump. I gotta learn that.... 20 years ago I could easily do the skate ramp jumps and pull off little methods and shit, and ride the half pipe lip to lip, drop in etc...

I can do all of that now on a snowboard except the jumping. Got caught up again tonight on little roller jump and ate shit on the only ice patch in the near vicinity. 

Oh well..... with time I guess... 

What's up with that lift? Do you have to stand the entire way??


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, the lift is a high speed gondola, it holds about 8, but you have to take your board off completely. Kind of annoying, but on the upside there's never a pileup at the top. 

That little air was actually off of a small jump they threw into a little park run on the main mountain.. Surprisingly smooth and easy. I haven't gotten into the park as much this year as I would've liked, but I've progressed alot in my all mountain riding.. I especially love those side hits


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh man...... I sooooo need to sit down after a lot of runs. My legs need me to sit down. lol...


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I see no reason for this thread to die...

Its been a fun last few days. No huge dumps but enough here and there combined with some wind transport to keep things fresh.

Here is a shot from above the clouds. Low clouds dont happen to much around here, at least in my experience, so its cool when it does happen. Even if you have to wait to be able to see what your riding.









Heres a tree that I must have passed under a million times before noticing how bad ass it was









One of the guys getting after it, just to prove that I actually ride and am not just a hippy nature photographer


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Great last two days for me! 

View attachment 14906


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuck for the life of me I can't get this pic to upload with the correct rotation. Tilt your head....... lol


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

try using imgur.com great pics though!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mhaas said:


> Heres a tree that I must have passed under a million times before noticing how bad ass it was


THIS is a pic that should go into a competition somewhere. Wow!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks donutz! wish I could have gotten the whole tree in the shot but I ran out of mountain. 

PDX, Really dig that last pic, even though my neck now hurts:dizzy: The shadows are really cool.

Here is another.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Fuck for the life of me I can't get this pic to upload with the correct rotation. Tilt your head....... lol


Now that looks like fun!!!

I don't have any pics of my last great shred. I had fun this weekend bombing groomers and popping off lips, finally did some proper 180s in the park. The weekend before that at Lake Louise was my first time hitting a kicker bigger than 20 ft in probably about 10+ years!!! THAT was my best recent shred day...

Here's my last pow porn pic. Not a bad day either! :yahoo:

The GF. Riding a stiff freeride board, about to drop into a double black chute. I think I cried a little! 










Same day, part of the "Ultimate Steeps" at Louise: This is one of the runs that gets my adrenaline going! It gets steeper as you enter the chutes on the lower left of the pic.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

What's the actual run name? This looks like the back of Eagle Ridge or Paradise? Do you know the Run #?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

mhaas said:


> Thanks donutz! wish I could have gotten the whole tree in the shot but I ran out of mountain.


Big cottonwood really does have really fucking cool trees like that. Espically the older leafless ones. Reminds me of The White Tree of Gondor from lotr :bowdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> What's the actual run name? This looks like the back of Eagle Ridge or Paradise? Do you know the Run #?


Well I typed a big reply to this yesterday and it never came up?!? :dunno:

Using this trail map as a reference:

The first pic with the GF we're about to drop into #94, fenceline gully.

The other pic is about halfway down #128 or #129, exit only or freefall. Here's a better pic looking back up at those runs, I'd really like to get into the stuff on the right one of these days! Exit only and freefall are centre-left of this pic.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Goat's Eye, First Run, Feb 17 - YouTube

The fluffy stuff in the video was a huge treat for me. If I'm lucky, I only get to go to the mountains once a year, and am stuff riding on groomer garbage the rest of the time.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

These are all some great pics! Poutanen -- those drops look _most excellent_ 

I'm so sick of the short steep drops our mountain has. Don't get me wrong the place has tons of terrain I've never hit yet, but it's always so short. 

Headed to SLC next week to hit some real runs.....


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Thanks donutz! wish I could have gotten the whole tree in the shot but I ran out of mountain.
> 
> PDX, Really dig that last pic, even though my neck now hurts:dizzy: The shadows are really cool.
> 
> Here is another.


Where is that?? Looks long and refreshing! But not balls pounding leg burning terrain....


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

great pix guys. 

i've been having some great days at Bridger Bowl with my kids. My oldest is in his second year of snowboarding and is just now starting to really have it click for him. Pretty darn cool to see. Youngest is skiing and i think we'll still keep him around, for now


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

East§ide said:


> had a nice empty day yesterday..literally no one out there in NJ..hoping to do way better than this this upcoming weekend


What kind of lift is that?? Do you stand in it?


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

pdxrealtor said:


> Where is that?? Looks long and refreshing! But not balls pounding leg burning terrain....


Brighton area. Its actually the opposite. Up to 40 degrees for about 10-15 turns followed by a leg burning ride through a gully. I havent figured out how to capture steepness in pictures to well.

here is long and refreshing... < 30 degrees









And sometime the snow is so good that even the mice gotta get their turns in...








[/url], on Flickr


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

my last best shred was early march last year (haven't gone much this year). 

We just had about 8" of really cold, light snow the day before, but the wind was blowing it pretty bad, making the terrain look a lot better than it was. Unfortunately, I bought it, headed off the groomers and, SCREECH!, immediately ate shit on a sharp rock barely buried below the surface. The core shot was the worst I've ever had...and on a basically brand new board.

Of course, at first, I was enraged...which morphed into to a "might as well kill this board today" type of mentality. It was only ankle deep and I rode harder that day than I would on an infinitely more forgiving pow day. Did some disgusting drops onto what I knew where rock infested landings and made my loftiest backside 180 ever, in the glades...felt like I was never going to land.

To top it all off, I finally discovered where all the snow had blown. The drifts where knee deep+ and on one of the best/steepest parts of the mtn. At that point, I only had about half an hour before last chair, so I had to really jam to get some laps in - the combination made for some epic bump jumps.

only decent pic I got that day:


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

seriouscat said:


> What kind of lift is that?? Do you stand in it?


Yes you stand in it , its a gondola for 8 people i find it relaxing to strap off and give my ankles a break every couple runs 
( i belive thats mtn creek right?)


----------



## MafHoney (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I won't go so far as to say I was shredding it all over the mountain since I'm still somewhat of a newbie, but I did get some pics from this past Monday at Stevens.




























And yep.. it was as awesome as it looks. :yahoo: :laugh:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

MafHoney said:


> Well I won't go so far as to say I was shredding it all over the mountain since I'm still somewhat of a newbie, but I did get some pics from this past Monday at Stevens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics- and god damn those trees look inviting! And scary at the same time. Those are "buddy " trees!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine was yesterday:cheeky4:

I got a few pics & shit, but like others have said.

It's very hard to get a good perspective of how steep it is around you.

This isn't my track, but when I looked over & seen it gleaming in the sun.
I had to get a shot of it.
It was sunny for less than 10 min all day, for the most part it was an insane blizzard with strong enough winds to close Skychair all day.

The plan was to get there for opening today, but I was exhausted.
Didn't wake up until almost noon.
I gotta stop these 12hr snowboard sessions, I can never get up the next day for opening. 
I think 9 hours should be plenty?

How can you throw in the towel when it's waist deep?

That's my problem, I can't:icon_scratch:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

^Sick photo timmy, definitely looked like an epic day to be riding!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Day 69 was fun. Got to test out my new billy goat splitboard on some dense powder and rode a new line!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

this was my last best....but should be even better tomorrow.
First run on Kwood backside last December.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Two weeks ago.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Day 69 was fun. Got to test out my new billy goat splitboard on some dense powder and rode a new line!


Where is that? Just got back from SLC- Saw lines like that all over around town. The best one I saw was across from Snowbird- talk about a hike! 
Anyways.... nice pic, and line.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a hill right across from Snowbird that I was talking about. People hike for the line.... you have to look close but if you start looking down towards the road it's easy to follow the lines up. 

I'm way up at top of the tram, or close, for this shot. 

These hills in little cottonwoods are ridiculous. Just mind blowing beauty every which way you look.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

OK... back on topic--- here was my best shred that I have pics of from my Utah trip. 

It was actually at POW MOW after the 5" dump the night before. 

POW MOW was my favorite ride, followed by Brighton. Snowbird was breath taking, but when I was there our group had a guide who worked there and let's just say his skill level included dropping the cirque runs several times. 

Don't get me wrong, the rest of the mountain tour was great. Spent a lot time in min. basin and right (skier right) side of the mountain, Primrose etc. 

Snowbird is a mountain that you can have the skills for, but it takes time to learn the mountain. It's to be respected more than anything else I've ever seen. I ended up here after ducking through some trees. It's obviously been hit all day, but I didn't know where it went (large drop or easy decent at bottom--see cliff on right). and I was solo at the time, so I took a different route. Actually I wasn't solo, I was a way from my group. The two skiers that ended up in the exact same spot spent 20 min. hiking out with me vs. taking the chute.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Pow mow pics


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I had descriptions of all pics written out and they came out all fucked up. 

This forum has got to be the worst when it comes to uploading pics. 

Pow Mow was the best snow day, a side from Brighton, but Pow Mow is just so mellow and peaceful it was my favorite. .


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

From earlier this week, a couple of days after a pow day but before the freeze/thaw cycle fucked up the snow.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Here is a hill right across from Snowbird that I was talking about. People hike for the line.... you have to look close but if you start looking down towards the road it's easy to follow the lines up.
> 
> I'm way up at top of the tram, or close, for this shot.
> 
> ...


Sick pic. Definitely desktop wallpaper worthy.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

pdxrealtor said:


> Here is a hill right across from Snowbird that I was talking about. People hike for the line.... you have to look close but if you start looking down towards the road it's easy to follow the lines up.
> 
> I'm way up at top of the tram, or close, for this shot.
> 
> ...


Looks like monte cristo/superior. You gotta get a little higher, and farther back to get the whole thing in the frame. You should see whats on th other side...










Glad you had fun in Utah. It would be nice if we could have gotten a deep and light dump last week(for your sake and mine) but it snowed enough to keep things fresh.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Bluebird day after a storm at the end of our Utah trip last weekend. Spent all day finding good hits at Brighton, nothing that spectacular, but here's one of a blind cliff drop from the evidence machine:


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Some recent storms at Bear helped to bring in a nice layer to cruise on! For those that have been to Bear, you guys know how seldom the canyons get filled in. For those that haven't, Bear is almost exclusively park - even on powder days, there's usually not enough snow to fill in the canyons in between the runs. It's a rare day when you get to ride through these (been a couple of years for me since Bear had anything like this) and when it happens, you take full advantage.

I don't know if I could compare these canyons to any awesome resort I've been on (Northstar, Heavenly, Mammoth), but they're tight and fast. The turns are banked, filled with drop-offs and small jumps, tiny chutes, and fallen trees that you either have to hop over or duck under (friend almost got caught coming around a blind turn) but if you focus for just a bit, it's one of the most enjoyable runs you'll ever be on. I wish I brought my GoPro for this one.


----------

